# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  أهديني ....[[ وأهديك ...!!

## ورده محمديه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*  

*سلام ورحمة من الله عليكم جميعاً..* 
*كيف حالكم نواصر \ أخباركم؟!* 
*’‘* 
*لتقديم الهديه معانِِ ساميه ولغة حلوه يتبادلها الطرفين* 
*فهي شي جميل ولها معنى كبير في حياتنا..*
*وخصوصاً لما توصلنا من اشخاص غاليين وعزيزين على قلوبنا*  
*وتعتبر من مفاتيـــــــــــــــــــــــح القلــــــــــوب*  
*هدايا الناس بعضهم لبعض*تولد في قلوبهم الوصال*
*وتزرع في الضمير هوى ووداً*وتلبسهم إذا حضروا جمالا* 
*[[فكره وخطرت على باللي ]]* 
*عشان كدا حبيت اطرح موضوع للأهداءات بين الاعضاء*  
*اهديني صوره وراح اهديك أحلى منها*  
*فكرة الموضوع أختار اي عضو واهديه صوره مناسبه له..* 

*اتمنى عجبكم الموضوع* 
*وانتظر تفاعل الجميع*

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-21-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يـاهـلا بووورده ..*
*احنا بخير دامكِ بخير ..*
*فكره حلوووة كجمال الهدآايا ..*
*حبيت اليوم أهدي عضوتنا الحلووووة* 














































*وردة محمدية ...*


*شمووع من الأمل تضيء طريقكِ...*

*آتمنى تعجبكِ الهدية البسيطة ..*
*دمتي بوود..*

----------

ورده محمديه (10-08-2010)

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

موضووع جدآآ رآئع 
يسلمو ورده ع الفكره ..
وآني آهديش هـ البسكويت اللذييذ << كآني جربته الحيين هع 
 

تحيآتيـ .. ^_^

----------

ورده محمديه (10-08-2010)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشكورات حبيباتي والله أخجلتوني* 

*شذاوي القمر \فروشه الحلوه ..*


*لكِ*

**

*ولها* 


*تقبلـــــــــــــــــــــوهم  مني      *

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

تسسسلمي وردووه مرره تجنن 
آهدآآء آلى عمتي عفآآف الهدى ..

آتمنى تعجبهآ .. 
تحيآتيـ .. ^_^

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-21-2010)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*إهدائي    في هذه المرهـ..  الى انسانه عزيزه على قلبي     وايد وايد* 

*تأسر من حولها بجمال وصفاء روحها’‘واشراقة ابتسامتها* 





* غاليتي     ’‘*













* دمعة على السطور*








*نسأل الله ان يرزقنا معكِ الوصول ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*شوووووووووووووووووووووووكرا

لمن اهداني 

واهدي الي اهداني وردة جميلة 
اتمنى يقبلها مني*

----------


## hassan1411

_





اهدي الا بعدي هالوردة الصغيرونه










_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

شكرا شكرا..

امم واني بما انو اليوم الجمعه راح اهديكم.. كلكم



ان شاء الله محد صايم وهو يطالع الحين..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وش دراش غناتي خاطري فيه ...عفر ااني خايبه ما ااصوم :$

شكرا غناتي على الاهداء اللذيذ ..الله يبرد قلبش حبابه
*


*........

بما اان اليوم وفاة السيدة زينب عليها السلاام 
اني بهديكم*

----------


## hassan1411

_




يسلمووووو على هالمحموص  الحلو





اهديكم صندوق بس ما بقول ويش فيه_

----------

